# Eyeliner Swatches



## nazia (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a lot of eyeliners and decided to swatch them all, so here they are! Hopefully they'll help someone! My skintone is NC30/35 for reference. 

Mods, if this thread is wrong in anyway, please move it! 











































Phew!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 27, 2009)

as the search for the blackest black continues...






l-r: Avon Definition Eyeliner in "Black / Noir";Feline EYe Kohl;Loreal Hip Color Truth Crayon "Perfectionist"; Revlon Color Stay in "Black"


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

Creme Liner in black...

Left applied dry...then applied wet 2x







used the SS209


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

....


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

http://yfrog.com/0ldsc08091ej

From left to right:
1.Shiseido Cream Eyeliner n.1
2.Diego dalla Palma Liquid Liner n. 16
3.Rimmel Professional Liquid Eye Liner
4.Bourjois Liner Clubbing 83 Electro Blue
5.Bourjois Liner Clubbing 85 Violet Laser
6.YSL Eyeliner Moire n.9
7.Essence Summer of Love n.02 Woodstock
8.NYX Candy Glitter Liner Jade
9.NYX Candy Glitter Liner Blue
10.NYX Candy Glitter Liner Silver
11.Coastal Scents Sky Line 
12.Coastal Scents Turquoise


----------



## s_lost (Jun 23, 2010)

1 Dior waterproof 094 Noir Trinidad
2 Illamasqua Adamant
3 Natura Kajal prata
4 MAC PG Black Line
5 MAC PP Forever Green
6 MAC SS Peacocked
7 MAC PG Undercurrent
8 MUFE Aqua Eyes 12L
9 MAC PP Prussian
10 Sephora Liner Electro 05
11 MAC PG Fly-by-Blu
12 KIKO Glamourous Eye Pencil 40ç
13 MAC PG Industrial
14 MAC PG Rave
15 MAC PG Designer Purple
16 MAC PP Lilacky
17 MAC PG Almost Noir
18 Helena Rubinstein Blonde (já apontei o n°)
19 MUFE Aqua Eyes 23L
20 Duda Molinos bege
21 Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof 09
22 MUFE Aqua Eyes 14L


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 6, 2011)

Im an eyeliner whore, so here are all of my eyeliner swatches! Im going to cross post these in the Urban Decay thread because most of them are UD 

  	------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Greens and Teals:









  	UD Acid Rain (liquid 2008-2011), Cover Girl Green Glow, UD Graffiti, UD Mildew, MAC Bankroll, UD Covet, MAC Underground, UD Thames (liquid, old school)

  	---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Blues and Aquas:









  	UD (Speed or Shattered, dont know the name, sticker came off! old school version) UD Electric, UD, Flipside, UD Siren (liquid 2011), UD Deviant, UD Radium (liquid 2011), UD Binge, MAC Fly-By-Blu

  	--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









  	UD Woodstock (liquid, 2011), UD Retrograde (liquid, 2011 and actually the last swatch in picture above!), UD Asphyxia, UD Ransom, MAC Rave, MAC Designer Purple, UD Shadow Pencil Delinquent, UD Rockstar

  	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Browns, Taupes, and Olive Greens









  	UD Stray Dog, Clinique Sable, Clinique Egyptian, UD Stash, UD Smog (liquid 2011), UD Bourbon, UD Corupt, MAC Molasses, Jordana Morning Coffee, UD Whiskey, UD Shadow Pencil Wasteland (not pictured in bottom pic, just in swatch pic!)

  	---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Golds and Coppers:









  	UD Midnight Cowboy, UD Eldorado (liquid 2011), UD Eldorado, UD Baked, UD Lucky

  	-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Blacks and Silvers:









  	UD Bobby Dazzle (liquid, 2011), UD Dime, UD Uzi, UD Revolver (liquid 2011), MAC Wolf, MAC Black Russian, Clinique Black Diamond, Jordana Blackout, UD Perversion


----------

